# Problème Souris/Clavier BootCamp Maverick



## dark_krab (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir à tous ! Je suis tout nouveau ici, alors prévenez moi si je suis au mauvais endroit ou quoi que ce soit  

Bon, j'ai un problème assez particulier car j'ai beau avoir chercher, je n'ai trouver personne sur le net ayant le même ! Voilà, j'ai voulu me refaire un Bootcamp de Windows7 64bits Ultimate car j'ai eu récemment un nouvel iMac, cependant après avoir fais toute la procédure habituelle et étant arriver au moment de l'installation de Windows7, interviens mon problème !

Le premier écran qui s'affiche est le choix du fuseau horaire, je me dis "chouette" enfin j'y suis presque, sauf que impossible de trouver mon curseur et impossible d'utiliser le clavier ! Je n'ai pas de curseur qui s'affiche, la souris et le clavier USB spécialement sortis à l'occasion ne répondent pas ! 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, j'ai redémarrer, changer 3 fois de clavier, de souris, rien ne marche ! Alors je me suis dis que simplement ça à freezer et que ça ne marche pas ! Je vais essayer avec un Windows Professionnel mais je doute que ça changes beaucoup !

Bref si vous avez eu vent de pareil cas, faites moi pars de vos solutions, conseils ou piste..! À l'aide  Merci d'avance, et si je ne répond pas dans + 1 semaine, considérez comme mon problème résolu et fermez le topic  Bonne soirée 

Peut-être plus de réponse dans le fil "Windows sur Mac"&#8230; Je déplace&#8230;


----------



## brunnno (24 Janvier 2014)

salut,

j'ai eu ce problème avec mon MacBook Air... _(pareil, pas de curseur ni souris opérationnelle)_
L'installation a bloqué au même endroit.

Il a suffit que je change ma clef USB (clef Windows bootable créee avec bootcamp) de connecteur sur le MacBook Air pour que ça fonctionne... 

Je ne peux t'expliquer d'où vient le problème, mais je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir rencontré sur MBA, et le simple fait d'utiliser une autre prise USB sur le Mac a permis de régler le problème 
_(après avoir recommencé la procédure d'installation de SEVEN)_ 

peut-être que sur l'iMac ça marchera ??????


----------



## dark_krab (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjours ! 

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, je vais essayer ça ! Ça paraît trop simple, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien ! Je te dirais si ça a marcher  

Bonne journée !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

Bon hé bien apparemment mon iMac s'en fiche lui du port USB 
Je ne comprend pas ce problème, c'est trop bizarre...
J'avais même essayer avec un disque d'install, alors c'est sur que ça ne viens pas du port USB en tout cas..!
Windows me nargue :hein: Help !


----------



## dark_krab (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjours ! 

Après plusieurs heures de rage j'ai finalement régler mon problème. J'ai décider de tout refaire a zéro (suppression de la partition Bootcamp) et cette fois j'ai utiliser un CD des le début, il a fait la démarche tout seul, redémarrage et tout, et ça a marcher nickel cette fois avec les mêmes périphériques USB, donc bon yolo, mais tant mieux ! xP

Happy End !


----------



## Guinioul38 (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, je poste ici car ce topic est celui qui sort en premier dans  goggle en tapant "bootcamp pas de souris . J'ai aussi été affecté par  le problème de n'avoir ni souris ni clavier lors d'une installation de  windows via bootcamp et j'ai réussit à le contourner (yeah!!) .

J'ai un macbookair mid 2013 .
J'ai  voulu installer windows7 et je me suis retrouvé sans souris ni clavier  au démarrage de l'installation de celui ci (donc impossible de  poursuivre l'install) . J'ai rééssayé plusieurs fois de démarrer  l'install avec à chaque fois le même resultat .

En fait il s'agit d'un bug de bootcamp selon mon analyse . 
En  effet quand vous utilisez l'assistant bootcamp pour créer votre clé usb  d'install de win (et aussi la partition fat32) et que vous voulez  également l'installer dans la foulée *l'assistant ne charge les pilotes de clavier/souris que pour UN SEUL ET UNIQUE BOOT* . 
Autrement  dit si quand bootcamp redémarre la machine juste après avoir créé la  clé de boot et la partition vous loupez le coche (genre ne pas appuyer  sur ALT pour accéder au menu EFI qui permet de démarrer sur la clé),  c'est ce qui m'est arrivé, et que donc vous avez droit au fameux écran  noir qui vous annonce laconiquement "no bootable device" (car le mac  essaye de démarrer sur la partition win mais n'y trouve aucun OS car il  n'a pas encore été installé) *IL FAUT ALORS REPASSER PAR BOOTCAMP (sous osX) pour effacer puis récréer la partition win*  . Si vous ne le faites pas vous n'aurez jamais ni souris ni clavier  lors du boot sur la clé usb ! Les pilotes de ceux ci ne sont en effet  chargés que pour UN SEUL ET UNIQUE DÉMARRAGE après création de la  partition win .

J'ai pas mal galéré à le comprendre .


récapitulatif pour une installation sereine et avec clavier et souris :

1 - démarrer l'assistant bootcamp (sous macOS)

2 - cocher les 3choix soit : créer la clé, télécharger les pilotes, installer win . Attention si vous ne souhaitez pas installer win dans la foulée ne cochez surtout pas le choix du bas, en effet les pilotes (touchpad/clavier) ne seront chargé que pour un seul et unique boot après avoir créé la partition win ! Donc si vous la créez mais que vous vous ravisez et souhaitez installer win plus tard il vous faudra supprimer la partition puis la recréer (au travers de bootcamp) .

3  - bref, vous avez coché les 3 choix, suivez à présent la procédure puis ensuite quand la partition win se créée surveillez votre ordi  car il ne faut pas louper son redémarrage automatique (qui suit la création de la partition win) .

4  - dés que l'ordi redémarre (dès que vous voyez l'écran s'éteindre)  maintenez enfoncée la touche ALT du clavier jusqu'à arriver à un écran  gris vous affichant 2 icônes de disque (macos et recovery) et  normalement à droite de ceux ci une icône de votre clé usb . 
Attention  si vous n'avez pas appuyé sur ALT le mac essaye alors de démarrer sur  la partition fat32 (qui ne contient encore rien!) et va vous afficher un  beau "no bootable device" car forcément il ne trouve rien sur la  partition fat32 (vu que win pas encore installé) . Si vous êtes dans ce cas (vous avez loupé le restart et donc eut le "no bootable device") vous n'aurez *pas d'autre choix que redémarrer votre mac sous osX (touche ALT au démarrage) pour repasser par bootcamp* afin d&#8217;effacer la partition fat32 puis la recréer pour enfin redémarrer SANS OUBLIER CETTE FOIS CI D'APPUYER SUR LA TOUCHE ALT ... Si  vous ne repassez pas par bootcamp pour refaire cette manip' vous aurez  beau vous acharner à essayer d'installer win en démarrant sur la clé, ça  ne fonctionnera pas car bootcamp ne chargera plus les drivers de la  souris ni du touchpad ! (il ne les charge que pour un seul boot, celui qui suit le redémarrage d'après avec créé la partoche fat32, il ne les charge plus pour ceux qui interviendraient après!!)

5 - Bref, si vous n'avez pas loupé le  redémarrage (et que donc vous n'avez pas eut le "no bootable device) et  que donc vous avez ce bel écran gris orné de trois icônes vous pouvez alors  cliquer sur l'icone de votre clé usb (celle de droite) et là l'install  de win démarre en chargeant bien les pilotes de la souris et du touchpad  .


voila, en espérant que cela puisse servir à d'autres


----------



## lila-pas-geek (6 Janvier 2016)

Hello!

Je viens de lire tout les articles précédents mais je crois que mon problème est encore différent.
En effet j'ai fais une mise à jour sur mon Mac afin de passer à Snow Leopard et depuis sur ma partition Bootcamp ma souris ne réponds plus...
Mon ordi est un MacBooPro 10.6.8
Dois-je réinstaller bootcamp? Ce qui seait pour moi un sacré bordel car je ne sais pas du tout comment faire et que j'ai l'impression de lire de l'égyptien quand je m'y intéresse.
Y'a t'il un moyen plus simple ??

Merci par avance pour votre aide car je galère bien!

Bonne journée


----------

